# BLASC 3.0 login



## Caradir (15. Juli 2010)

Hi,
hab heute BLASC 3.0 gestartet und wollte mich wie gewohnt einlogen,wenn ich dies tue steht bei mir auf der HOME Seite 
"loggen sich sich bitte ein oder reggen sie sich um alle vorteile....etc."
Darum nimmt er auch keine Spielzeiten mehr ins Profil auf.
Hatt einer ne Idee was das Problem sein könnte?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg Caradir


----------



## ZAM (15. Juli 2010)

BLASC3-Optionen -> Ist das Häkchen bei "Automatische Anmeldung wenn BLASC startet" gesetzt?


----------



## Caradir (15. Juli 2010)

Nee ist nicht gesetzt habs grad gesetzt und siehe da, es geht ^^


----------



## ZAM (15. Juli 2010)

Caradir schrieb:


> Nee ist nicht gesetzt habs grad gesetzt und siehe da, es geht ^^



Mist...das war eigentlich schon repariert.


----------



## PhenomUndertaker (26. Juli 2010)

Hallo.

Ich hab mich auch mal entschlossen das Programm zu installieren.

Nun als ich mich dort einloggen will steht das der Benutzername und/oder das PW falsch ist.

Ich habe das aber mehrfach überprüft und ich gebe die richtigen Sachen ein.

Kann mir da wer helfen?

mfg.


----------



## Buhli82 (26. Juli 2010)

Hallo!!! geht mir genauso wäre schön wenn ich eine Lösung finden würde!!!!


----------



## kaepteniglo (26. Juli 2010)

Firewall, die BLASC block?
Irgendwie einen Proxy eingestellt?


----------



## PhenomUndertaker (26. Juli 2010)

beides nein

mfg.


----------



## ZAM (2. August 2010)

Schreib mich bitte per PN an.


----------



## Allpb (4. August 2010)

Hallo
Habe grad ebend Blasc3 installiert und wollte einloggen mit den gleichen daten wie hier.

Aber dort steht Login-Fehlgeschlagen : Benutzername oder PW falsch

Verbindung steht (kann man ja bei proxy einstellung testesn und ich habe kein proxy)


----------



## Sekchi (7. August 2010)

Hi Leute,

ich habe das selbe Problem. Auf buffed kann ich mich problemlos einloggen - bei blasc ist kein Vorankommen. Hat jemand eine Idee?

Grüße


----------



## D@rksun (8. August 2010)

Habe auch dieses Problem


----------



## qqqqq942 (8. August 2010)

Ich hab das Häckchen auch gesetzt - funktioniert trotzdem nicht


----------



## qqqqq942 (8. August 2010)

Das Programm(Blasc3) ist kurz gesagt ein einziger Lag(da können selbst Programme wie Gotic 3 nicht mithalten).
Warum wird es nicht erst ausreichend getestet und warum bringt man Blasc3 raus wenn Blasc2 noch keineswegs zuverlässig funktionierte?


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. August 2010)

Man bringt neue Versionen, weil man nicht dauerhaft alte Versionen versuchen kann zu fixen.

BLASC 3 wurde neu entwickelt und kann mit BLASC 2.5 nicht wirklich verglichen werden.

Bei mir funktioniert BLASC 3 unter Windows Vista x86, Windows Server 2008 x64 und Windows 7 x32/x64 ohne Probleme. Bei vielen anderen funktioniert es auch einwandfrei.

Logisch ist, dass diejenigen, bei denen es nicht geht, sich hier melden und es so aussieht, als ob es total unfertig ist. Nur sind die Systemkonfigurationen, unter denen es bei den Usern läuft, derart unterschiedlich, dass eine Analyse der Probleme immer kompliziert ist.

Was sind denn deine Probleme qq?


----------



## ZAM (8. August 2010)

Das Problem beim Login liegt möglicherweise an Sonderzeichen im Passwort oder Benutzernamen. Das ist aber nen sagen wir mal .. bescheidenes Problem. Grad das Passwort wird nicht Klartext übertragen sondern zum Login verschlüsselt. Gibts dann auf dem System des Users irgendeine merkwürdige Einstellung mit den Zeichensätzen, kann der Schlüssel sich vom eigentlichen unterscheiden. Wenn ein Login-Problem vorliegt bin ich für Infos dankbar, ob ein bestimmtes Zeichen außerhalb von den Alphanumerischen (a-z 0-9) im Benutzernamen oder Passwort verwendet wird, und welches. Ich will auf keinen Fall ganze Passwörter wissen!


----------



## Dark Maniac (22. November 2010)

Hab mir heute auch BLASC 3 runtergeladen und Instaliert. Hacke ist drinne und trozdem ist es mir nicht möglich mich Einzuloggen. Sagt mir immer Falscher Benutztername oder Passwort.


----------



## Ereignishorizont (23. November 2010)

Hallo Buffed Team,

leider ist es mir nicht möglich mit meinem Buffed Account in Blasc einzuloggen.
Schon seit längerem ist mir aufgefallen das ich auch auf der Website nur mit meiner Emailadresse nicht aber mit meinem Benutzernamen einloggen kann.
BLASC akzeptiert leider auch die Mailadresse nicht.
Ich vermute mal das BLASC nur mit Benutzernamen funktioniert, möglicherweise hat sich bei meinem ein Fehler eingeschlichen (Freizeichen o.ä.)

Viele Grüße

EH


----------



## ZAM (23. November 2010)

Ereignishorizont schrieb:


> Hallo Buffed Team,
> 
> leider ist es mir nicht möglich mit meinem Buffed Account in Blasc einzuloggen.
> Schon seit längerem ist mir aufgefallen das ich auch auf der Website nur mit meiner Emailadresse nicht aber mit meinem Benutzernamen einloggen kann.
> ...



Nein, der von dir bei der Registrierung angegebene Login-Name ist nur nicht "Ereignishorizont"


----------



## Ereignishorizont (23. November 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Nein, der von dir bei der Registrierung angegebene Login-Name ist nur nicht "Ereignishorizont"



Danke, das hatte ich vergessen, der Login wird jetzt angenommen. 
Nun habe ich das selbe Problem wie Carardir, nur das die 'Häkchen-Lösung' leider nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Kelan (24. November 2010)

Mein BLASC-Login funktioniert auch nicht mehr. Wenn ich die bisherigen Posts von ZAM richtig interpretiert habe, dürfte das am ö in meinem Benutzernamen liegen.


----------



## koewi (24. November 2010)

Ich habe einen Punkt im Benutzernamen und das selbe Problem ... Benutzername oder Passwort falsch, das anmelden auf buffed.de geht aber einwandfrei ...

würde mich über eine schnelle lösung freuen


----------



## ZAM (25. November 2010)

Kelan schrieb:


> Mein BLASC-Login funktioniert auch nicht mehr. Wenn ich die bisherigen Posts von ZAM richtig interpretiert habe, dürfte das am ö in meinem Benutzernamen liegen.



Umlaute waren tatsächlich ein Problem - Im Benutzernamen ist das jetzt aber EIGENTLICH kein Problem mehr. Ich muss mir aber noch ein paar Infos zu BLASC3 einholen bzgl. der Authentifizierung, aber es ist in Arbeit.


----------



## koewi (25. November 2010)

wie sieht das mit dem Punkt in meinem benutzernamen aus? das ist ja kein umlaut ... 
naja wenns in arbeit ist, dann wirds wohl behoben ...


----------



## ZAM (26. November 2010)

Es war ein harter Kampf ^^ aber weder Umlaute noch Punkte oder sonstwas sollten beim BLASC3-Login jetzt noch Probleme machen.
Es kommt aber die Tage noch ein Patch der Software, der diverse Probleme mit dem automatischen Login behebt.


----------



## Kelan (29. November 2010)

Geht leider immer noch nicht. Mittlerweile habe ich meinen Login-Namen im Zuge der Computech-Synchronisation geändert. Jetzt kann ich mich aber weder mit dem alten noch mit dem neuen Usernamen in BLASC anmelden. Auf buffed.de funktioniert der neue Name aber problemlos.


----------



## ZAM (29. November 2010)

Kelan schrieb:


> Geht leider immer noch nicht. Mittlerweile habe ich meinen Login-Namen im Zuge der Computech-Synchronisation geändert.



Wieso?


----------



## ZAM (30. November 2010)

Heute gab es einen BLASC3-Patch, der die Login-Probleme hoffentlich vollständig ausgemerzt hat.

/update
*[1.0.0.13 (30.11.2010)]* 

Nach dem START von BLASC3 könnt Ihr die Version über "Hilfe" -> "Über BLASC3" prüfen.


----------



## mmmrrrggglll (30. November 2010)

ich glaube wegen dem update komme ich nicht mehr in blasc 3 rein der will wieder proxy settings haben und wenn ich die weg klicke kommt ne fehlermedung zum versenden

kann auch nbild auf wunsch machen


----------



## kaepteniglo (30. November 2010)

Immer her mit dem Bild bzw. der Fehlermeldung.


----------



## mmmrrrggglll (30. November 2010)

so erstmal das bild mit dem proxy stuff

http://my.buffed.de/...ehler%20nr2.jpg


und dan ndie medung zum abschicken 

http://my.buffed.de/...c3%20fehler.jpg


(wow leuft im fenstermodus deswegn ist es im hintergrund)


----------



## kaepteniglo (30. November 2010)

Der Fehler kommt, weil er sich nicht verbinden kann. Aber wieso will er von dir Proxy-Einstellungen? Hast du deinen IE evtl. auf Offline-Modus gestellt oder irgendwas anderes?


----------



## mmmrrrggglll (30. November 2010)

ok meine firewall hatt den zugriff für blasc aufs inet schonwieder verweigert

aber das mit den proxy stuff kommt trotzdem noch


----------



## kaepteniglo (30. November 2010)

Wie sieht es mit den Einstellungen im IE aus?

Offline Modus?
Proxy?
Irgendwas anderes?


----------



## Zapfle (30. November 2010)

Hallo,

habe auch ein Account-Problem mit dem Buffed-Account von meiner Freundin. Sie kann sich mit Ihm weder im Forum, News-Page, noch unter mybuffed einloggen, wobei Sie nichts daran geändert habe. Festgestellt durch den Login bei Blasc3.0, wo Sie seit Tagen die Meldung bekam, das der Benuztername und Passwort falsch sind. Sie wollte sich ein neues Passwort zuschicken lassen, aber da kommt nur die Seite angezeigt: "Wegen Wartungsarbeiten im moment nicht verfügbar". Könnte man bitte überprüfen, was mit dem Account los ist, da es in den letzten Tagen schon öfters passiert ist, das Sie sich nicht einloggen konnte, da immer wieder die Meldung kommt, daß das Passwort falsch sei, aber Sie es nicht geändert hat.

Acc-Name: Zunamia

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Zapfle


----------



## mmmrrrggglll (1. Dezember 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit den Einstellungen im IE aus?
> 
> Offline Modus?
> Proxy?
> Irgendwas anderes?




ich hab jetzt keinen plan was IE bedetuten soll 

und die anderen fragen kann ich auch nicht beantworten =/


----------



## Zapfle (1. Dezember 2010)

mmmrrrggglll schrieb:


> ich hab jetzt keinen plan was IE bedetuten soll
> 
> und die anderen fragen kann ich auch nicht beantworten =/


IE = Interne Explorer, der einfache Browser, welcher von Microsoft mitgeliefert wird zu jedem Betriebsystem


----------



## mmmrrrggglll (1. Dezember 2010)

IE benutze ich nicht ich nutze firefox

und IE leuft ganz normal nicht im offline modus


----------



## Kelan (1. Dezember 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wieso?


Weil Computech keine Umlaute mag.

Der gestrige Patch hat das Problem allerdings tatsächlich behoben. Vielen Dank!


----------



## black wolf (8. Dezember 2010)

Bei mir hatte der Login auch nicht funktioniert, und BLASC3 wollte sich nicht mehr automatisch updaten. Also alles deinstalliert (Windows .msi Änderungsfunktion/Reparieren mochte er nicht), BLASC3 .13 runtergeladen und jetzt geht's wieder. Danke!


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. Dezember 2010)

mmmrrrggglll schrieb:


> IE benutze ich nicht ich nutze firefox
> 
> und IE leuft ganz normal nicht im offline modus



Auch wenn du den IE nicht nutzt, BLASC nutzt ihn scheinbar trotzdem.


----------



## ZAM (14. Dezember 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Auch wenn du den IE nicht nutzt, BLASC nutzt ihn scheinbar trotzdem.



Das liegt an der Browser-Komponente die verwendet wurde. Die nutzt erst eine andere Browserengine, wenn der Internet Explorer vollständig deinstalliert wurde.


----------

